# Finished 2.5 yr old Drahtharr for sale



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

It's with great sadness that I must sell my dog. She will be the first casualty of the divorce. I can't put her through the uncertainty of the situation over the next 6 months (or more). She needs to stay at home where the wife has taken over, she has never liked the dog.

Flicka is 2.5 yrs old, female, spayed. Simply put, she is a hunting machine. She passed her VJP with a score of 69, she has also passed her toughness test preparing for last year's Armbruster. She has been force broke and trained to hunt fields in her goose blind. She has hunted ND the past 3 seasons, most recently last week. Simply put, she can hunt all day at high speed.

If interested, please send a PM. thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The stress of divorce sometimes causes people to make decisions they shouldn't

That really is a good looking dog, I would figure out a way to keep her

( the dog) you will regret getting rid of her ( again the dog :lol: )

You really got a lot more invested in her than you realize if shes done all your post says.

You can find another woman a lot easier, if she doesn't like that dog your lucky to be rid of her.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You got rid of the wife, now why in heavens name get rid of the dog? May be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## hunter2006 (Oct 26, 2006)

i AM INTERESTED IN YOU'RE DOG. WE HAVE 2 OF THEM NOW.WE HUNT A LOT IN SD. PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL 605-945-0060 TERRY OR 605-280-1420 RICKs Cell.

I am going to be in Lancaster WI this weekend. If any arangments could be made. She would be going to a super home. We hunt geese and pheasant all season hard. For a Drahtharr there is no better life. Its my father-in-law Terry that wants the dog.She looks just like mine. I would love to have her also. Maybe we could set up a SD pheasant hunt for you. Thanks Rick


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

BobM, believe me, this is really hard. I am struggling big time with this decision. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Keep the dog, time will pass and you will realize that the woman wasn't right for you. Put the woman behind you the divorce thing will be something you get over.

You will always regret losing the dog...


----------

